# How much do you really work?



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

I read an article that's says working over 40 hours a week is bad for you

I'm usually working 60 

How many do you guys put in?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

55-60


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> I read an article that's says working over 40 hours a week is bad for you...


 Good bye cruel world. Based on the article, I will probably die in my sleep tonight. I don't remember the last time I put in less than 70.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

60-70 sometimes more


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Good bye cruel world. Based on the article, I will probably die in my sleep tonight. I don't remember the last time I put in less than 70.



Hey big dog I think he was talking about real work not paper work ....


Jp heh


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Good bye cruel world. Based on the article, I will probably die in my sleep tonight. I don't remember the last time I put in less than 70.


Hey I'd rather be on the tools focusing on piping in something then 6 hours talking to customers and project managers

Don't know how you guys do it


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sometimes be the mastermind or the person in charge and responsible not just for his bread, also for others bread is even worse than any other job, actually when others party we're working. 
For me 40 hrs is really bad, means slow. Last time I worked less than 60 was....quite a while.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I am at work 40 hours a week but really work only like 32.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

as the boss, you are working 24-7 if i am fishing, watching kids ball game, vacationing, cutting lawn, or working in field or office, thinking about schedule, ordering, back orders, calls i didnt return, customers to bill or re bill , answering phone, etc. thats right, havent turned in my 2nd quarter taxes to my accountant yet. better get started on that now while the wife and 3 kids sleep and wonder why i am always so tired!:thumbup:


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

55-60 now. 60+ in October - December


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

24/7 emergency service, OMS. the work never ends.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> I read an article that's says working over 40 hours a week is bad for you
> 
> I'm usually working 60
> 
> How many do you guys put in?












Depends on one's definition of 'work'.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

50hrs a week on average. I do however also take mini vacations every 6-7 weeks. 3-4 days. No point in working hard if I don't get to enjoy it.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow so I guess our trade generally works long hours
I'm at an apartment building doing a Repipe of everything
We are doing 12 hour days, so the money is great 
But by the time you factor in driving it's like 14 
Not much time to do anything else


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> I am at work 40 hours a week but really work only like 32.


Me too since I work for somebody else on their time


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

40 hours... Well... 38.5 after lunch, then there is a safety meeting, waiting for the skip, riding the skip... So about 30??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

WAIT! 

better answer...


ZERO, it's not work if you do what you love.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you guys include posting on PZ as work?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Did you guys include posting on PZ as work?


Not really......this is my relax and a part time


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

posting is like a break from reality while in the office:thumbsup:


----------



## Natdal (Jul 10, 2014)

OMG!!!
I'm new to this forum, and I'm currently doing an apprenticeship at a plumbers. Which is 45h a week. In honesty it's great, and the guys at work are really good guys. But I must say, you are scaring me, 45h is a hefty ammount for me. But then again it may be different when you are more engaged as a self employee (at times it becomes a bit boring with just shadowing and trying to learn stuff, and since I'm quite new I'm not really unleashed on anything on my own yet).

*Taking a deep breath, haha!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Natdal said:


> OMG!!! I'm new to this forum, and I'm currently doing an apprenticeship at a plumbers. Which is 45h a week. In honesty it's great, and the guys at work are really good guys. But I must say, you are scaring me, 45h is a hefty ammount for me. But then again it may be different when you are more engaged as a self employee (at times it becomes a bit boring with just shadowing and trying to learn stuff, and since I'm quite new I'm not really unleashed on anything on my own yet). *Taking a deep breath, haha!



And who the hell are you ?
Lol where you intro newbie


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Natdal said:


> OMG!!! I'm new to this forum, and I'm currently doing an apprenticeship at a plumbers. Which is 45h a week. In honesty it's great, and the guys at work are really good guys. But I must say, you are scaring me, 45h is a hefty ammount for me. But then again it may be different when you are more engaged as a self employee (at times it becomes a bit boring with just shadowing and trying to learn stuff, and since I'm quite new I'm not really unleashed on anything on my own yet). *Taking a deep breath, haha!


Hahaha buddy might as well leave the trade now 

Self employed or not, there are always going to be long weeks! 

Heck in the winter with water main breaks there were a couple weeks I cleared 90 maybe even 100


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

crappy intro if you cant handle 45 hours per week, you might as well bag groceries and live in mommas basement. go play video games and good night. i love you. no i love you more, no mom i love you the most. oh, me and mom really love each other. thats so cute. :whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm an OMS and maybe spend 20-30 a week billable hours.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Seriously mechanical engineering and DIY what the heck yeah probably fresh out of highschool


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I would say typically 45-55 in the field or at the office. I do monitor phones and return any emergency messages on the weekend and at night, but that doesn't take much time most weeks. I try to maintain a life and identity outside of work.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Work is the curse of the drinking man.

Apprentices, journeymen...they do 40 hrs. Owner, it's pretty much constant. Last time I was in Bermuda, I felt like all I did was answer the phone and hang online.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I think most OMS guys really own a demanding, ***** goddess job, instead of a business. I used to, and realized with all the unpaid hours I put in, I was making about 20 bucks an hour. I closed the shop, sold the house, bought a ticket to the West Coast. No, I sold the business to my current employer and went back to union scale. I have been averaging 38 a week since 2008.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> as the boss, you are working 24-7 if i am fishing, watching kids ball game, vacationing, cutting lawn, or working in field or office, thinking about schedule, ordering, back orders, calls i didnt return, customers to bill or re bill , answering phone, etc. thats right, havent turned in my 2nd quarter taxes to my accountant yet. better get started on that now while the wife and 3 kids sleep and wonder why i am always so tired!:thumbup:


Qwitcherbytchen.... :laughing:

It's a lifestyle and you chose it!
That's why you make the big bux, and I'm just a wage slave making someone else rich...:laughing:

While you are sitting in the office, and at home, working working in field, thinking about the schedule, ordering, back orders, calls you didn't return, customers to bill or re bill , answering phone, getting 2nd quarter taxes to the accountant etc. Which is also when you are posting on PZ, FaceBook, going out to the long lunch, reading the paper, etc. & doing what bosses do...

I put in my shift and hope to hell your botched up schedule isn't going to make me stay late....:laughing:

Once I'm on my way home or at home my phone is off so you can't bother me... That way I don't have to hear you whine about overtime, like I had any choice in taking that late job you sent me on or, that emergency call you sent me on afterhours...:yes:

I'm busy livin...
Fishing, playing with the grand kids, BBQing, and doing the stuff that I like to do...

Working for you is no picnic...
That's why I make you pay me to do it!:laughing:

It's a lifestyle and you chose it!
I chose mine, because I like it...

Qwitcherbychen... :laughing:
Why did you chose yours?:whistling2:

JK....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> Did you guys include posting on PZ as work?


Of Course They Did! :laughing:
It's trade related... :laughing:

Plus they were thinking about their work while they were doing it....:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Natdal said:


> OMG!!!
> I'm new to this forum, and I'm currently doing an apprenticeship at a plumbers. Which is 45h a week. In honesty it's great, and the guys at work are really good guys. But I must say, you are scaring me, 45h is a hefty ammount for me. But then again it may be different when you are more engaged as a self employee (at times it becomes a bit boring with just shadowing and trying to learn stuff, and since I'm quite new I'm not really unleashed on anything on my own yet).
> 
> *Taking a deep breath, haha!





Leach713 said:


> And who the hell are you ?
> Lol where you intro newbie


He's just some spammer from a country north of the Indian Ocean dropping a link for a plumbing company in England....:laughing:

That's all!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I work more hours now that I am management . When I was in a truck I averaged 34 hours a week. I was top producer 11 out of 12 months.The reason for the 12 month I was forced to take my 2 week vacation and only worked 2 weeks that month. That held true since 1993


----------

